# New Smoke Pole



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just bought me an old Remington 81, Krieger Police conversion in 300Savage. I don't own any
AR type rifles so this one will have to do. This is same type of rifle they used to shoot Bonnie
& Clyde. Breaks down in two pieces for travel. The 300Savage is just slightly less powerful
than the 308 Win. One of the classic woods calibres made popular by Savage 99 rifle.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

interesting..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my buddies dad hunts deer in PA with a .300 savage, one shot is all he ever has needed.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Got to shoot 81 today it did 3" at 100yds off bags. Shot my old #8 the pappy of the 81. I think
if the #8 had the reciever sight like the 81 it would have been a tie. A deer with either one is
dead meat at 100yds.


----------

